# Tom Lea art



## Gunz (Jan 11, 2017)

Tom Lea, Texas artist and writer who, as an illustrator for Life Magazine, hit the beach with the Marines at Peleliu and witnessed the carnage. One of my favorite artists.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 11, 2017)

I remember first seeing his art work when I was a kid. My Dad bought me the Life Picture History of WWII and a lot of his illustrations were in it.  

I vividly remember your avatar print in the book. It's a Marine on a Landing Craft. 

Brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 11, 2017)

I vividly remember seeing Lea's _Two Thousand Yard Stare_ for the first time.  What a powerful image.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 11, 2017)

His art is on display at the WWII Museum in New Orleans.  If you can go, plan for 2 days.....


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2017)

His Western stuff is beautiful, too. I'm not much of an art guy, but If I had a zillion bucks I'd have Tom Lea and Frederic Remington stuff all over the house. By the way, if you ever get a chance, read his book _The Brave Bulls.
_


----------

